# Moving Forward with the Gathering 2014



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

OK Guys. It''s time to make some decisions. We will be going to Beavers Bend in OK, as that is the majority vote. When? I vote June, last weekend of month. I've just requested 6/26 through 7/2 off. I'll change it if others want a different date. Lest's not let the ball drop! I know this is a busy time of year. Let's decide by January 5th. I will get all pertinent info from the park, so we know how soon to make reservations, etc.

I'm so excited!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Count us in, I will request the dates in Master Leave.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Ugh, we will either be in Connecticut, or will have just barely returned from Connecticut. If we're not still trapped in hostile territory I should be able to make a Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Those dates work perfect for Mrs Inor and me.

We'll be there with bells on. Actually, Mrs Inor will be the only one wearing bells, to protect the birds from her you know...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

sorry bro I won't be able to make it, I hope all goes well  order a carton of bundaburg rum and coke, and think of me wile enjoying a top ozzie drink


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> sorry bro I won't be able to make it, I hope all goes well  order a carton of bundaburg rum and coke, and think of me wile enjoying a top ozzie drink


I'm going to try that just for you


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Bells and bundaburg. Turtles and bacon.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mr & Mrs Inceptor will be there.

ETA: Inor with bells on <<<shudder>>> :shock:


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Looking forward to it...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I'm going to try that just for you











so you don't confuse it with imitations


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Bells and bundaburg. Turtles and bacon.


all it needs is a rusty Holden Ute, and some ac/dc and it will feel like home


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> all it needs is a rusty Holden Ute, and some ac/dc and it will feel like home


I forgot you guys gave the world AC/DC. We all thank you for that!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> I forgot you guys gave the world AC/DC. We all thank you for that!


keeping with the Christmas sprit, the song mistress for Christmas by ac/dc a holiday favorite


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> keeping with the Christmas sprit, the song mistress for Christmas by ac/dc a holiday favorite


Mrs Inor would rightfully slap me if I posted a video link to that one.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

What is the distance to the nearest major airport in the off chance I can slip away for the weekend?


----------



## OKDee (Oct 20, 2013)

About 75 miles.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Go2ndAmendment, I'll come get you at the airport, if you don't want to rent a car. I bet a bunch of us would come get you. I hope you can make it. It'll be a good time. Was that dualing banjos I just heard?:-?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Count us in...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

longrider said:


> Go2ndAmendment, I'll come get you at the airport, if you don't want to rent a car. I bet a bunch of us would come get you. I hope you can make it. It'll be a good time. Was that dualing banjos I just heard?:-?


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I haven't saw anything from any one from Texas or Oklahoma about the date. We are planning on being there!


----------



## OKDee (Oct 20, 2013)

Denver said:


> I haven't saw anything from any one from Texas or Oklahoma about the date. We are planning on being there!


Weather, HOT! 
A good year high 90's, a bad year 100's.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denver said:


> I haven't saw anything from any one from Texas or Oklahoma about the date. We are planning on being there!


Look up a few, I'm there.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry for coming in late but I can't find a earlier post on this, can you link it with what we can expect for hotel rooms etc, that would be great.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is comprehensive list

Beavers Bend | Beavers Bend State Park | Broken Bow Lake


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Sorry for coming in late but I can't find a earlier post on this, can you link it with what we can expect for hotel rooms etc, that would be great.


HOTEL ROOMS?!?! You are the Rancher! Don't go coward on us now! I expected you to dig a trench and sleep in the water. And if it is not raining, I expected you to haul water in just so you can sleep in it.  Just kidding Rancher. It will be GREAT if you make it.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

haha, no not that gung ho anymore, anyone interested in splitting a cabin? 

I would bring my Lance camper but the cost of fuel makes it easier to just rent.

Also, anyone else out there thinking about bringing some instruments for around the campfire music?

I play a pretty mean guitar and a decent bass.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

There comes a point in life when you consider roughing it no room service.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Also, anyone else out there thinking about bringing some instruments for around the campfire music?
> 
> I play a pretty mean guitar and a decent bass.


I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket. But please do bring your git-fiddle.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket. But please do bring your git-fiddle.


I think I remember you wanted someone to bring bagpipes


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I think I remember you wanted someone to bring bagpipes







We have a piper down.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> haha, no not that gung ho anymore, anyone interested in splitting a cabin?
> 
> I would bring my Lance camper but the cost of fuel makes it easier to just rent.
> 
> ...


I might go in with ya.. We will be going. My bday is July 1 so can have a little party..lol


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Although, my fiance will probably want to camp.. Will just have to see what happens. I know we are goin though.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> We have a piper down.


*NO FREAKIN' BAGPIPES!!!* ::rambo:: :-o


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I wonder what the theme from Billy Jack sounds like on bagpipes? Gotta be better than, "You Light Up My Life".


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I might go in with ya.. We will be going. My bday is July 1 so can have a little party..lol


I am very interested in meeting you, if you are driving maybe we could truck-pool.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I am very interested in meeting you, if you are driving maybe we could truck-pool.


Cool, we are driving for sure.. We are all about a good road trip!!


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Nurse Holly, I *love* the "Piper Down!" clip. The song almost sounded good.

OK, here's the list so far: Bells & Bundaberg, Turtle and bacon, Misical instruments and bad voices.

Don't forget your swimsuits!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We need a name for this gathering. Bundaburg Turtle Bells? Bad Bacon Voices? Turtle Preppers?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ready or not, here we stand

dolesswithmore's

Motisab (my other truck is a bunker)... My favorite

ASSS (aim small shoot small)

I did advertising for 20 years, I'll sleep on this and come up with something else.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Why not take it from the boy scout handbook?

*Be prepared*


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Montana Rancher - think original and slightly maladjusted but fun to be with.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha, point taken

I tend to think what can we say that will attract people that are not committed.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I thought The Gathering was rather fitting.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ronny-voo


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Regardless of what you call it, we gonna have some fun


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Regardless of what you call it, we gonna have some fun


The f'ing Catalina wine mixer.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Prepperation H 2014


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Prepperation H 2014


That is funny!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Reapply an......ually.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Calling it the Gathering makes it sound like we are a bunch of new age witches or something. Are we going to call it something other than prepping or are we going to embrace it? We could have some fun with why we are there. How about T-shirts?


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meh...


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

The hubs and I will try to make it. Its a 12 hour drive away and my love for roadtrips keeps me from getting plane tickets. We will need to take 2-3 days out and get a babysitter.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> The hubs and I will try to make it. Its a 12 hour drive away and my love for roadtrips keeps me from getting plane tickets. We will need to take 2-3 days out and get a babysitter.


We are bringing our kids


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

My kids will be 2 and 3 years old by that time. lol


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> My kids will be 2 and 3 years old by that time. lol


We have a 3 year old soon to be 4 and a 11 year old.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I like Mrs Inor's idea: Pepper Family Reunion. None of us look alike,which is fun. "Poppa was a roling stone. Where ever he laid his head was his home...". 

I also like Bunderberg Turtle Bells. I'm all for the t-shirts.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I've a 12 year old.. Might bring her. She loves to camp.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Meet later....HAHAHHAHAHAcoughHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Ok


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

How about "PIT" Prepping In Time......... 

We could be the PITs!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

The Pit family reunion.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

We're the Pits...I like it.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

My concern with the "Pit Family Reunion" is that we'll have a bunch of Brad Pitt fans storming our camps. I know garlic is for vampires and silver bullets are for werewolves. What do you wear to ward off Hollywierd fans?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Guns!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Display posters of Sarah Palin.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

longrider said:


> My concern with the "Pit Family Reunion" is that we'll have a bunch of Brad Pitt fans storming our camps. I know garlic is for vampires and silver bullets are for werewolves. What do you wear to ward off Hollywierd fans?


a big sign, no decaf here!!!

and a mother big sign RIP local cafe, ever since you burnt down we will never have a cappuccino or a mocha whatever the **** it is ever again

and another sign, WARNING cell phone dead spot


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

got another one, twilight convention next county, Justin biber will be attending


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

longrider said:


> My concern with the "Pit Family Reunion" is that we'll have a bunch of Brad Pitt fans storming our camps. I know garlic is for vampires and silver bullets are for werewolves. What do you wear to ward off Hollywierd fans?


Do you honestly think Hollywood people would ever set foot in Oklahoma? Most of 'em don't even know there is such a place.  I mean we could call ourselves the "Thespian Society" and the Hollywood weirdos would just think we are spelling with a lisp.


----------



## yogagirlaz (Dec 31, 2013)

What's this all about? I started scrolling through all the pages, can someone give me the cliff notes?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

yogagirlaz said:


> What's this all about? I started scrolling through all the pages, can someone give me the cliff notes?


a friendly get together, in the middle of the year, where you must be in possession of a Bundy and coke


----------



## yogagirlaz (Dec 31, 2013)

What's a bundy?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

yogagirlaz said:


> What's a bundy?


i can't believe a iconic Australian drop is not herd of in the US, but fosters (a b grade beer) is well known

its the source of Australian drop bears, a golden rum.. very nice, made in Brandenburg Queensland Australia (a fair distance from me)


----------



## yogagirlaz (Dec 31, 2013)

lol sorry, not a drinker, at all


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

yogagirlaz said:


> lol sorry, not a drinker, at all


bugger.... spoil the fun  
all good tho


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

yogagirlaz said:


> What's this all about? I started scrolling through all the pages, can someone give me the cliff notes?


We are having a gathering in eastern Oklahoma next spring-summer. This thread is where we are discussing where and when that will happen. You are more than welcome to join us if you decide by then that you like us.

By the way, welcome from Minnesota.

P.S. Phoenix is our Aussie friend. That is why all of his posts have that weird Aussie accent that sounds more intelligent than us Yanks.  He is right though, Foster's sucks. But give me a few VBs and I will be happy for the whole evening.


----------



## yogagirlaz (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome 

Lol I didn't know you could text/message with an accent

My extent of drinking would be a shot of fireball LOL


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> But give me a few VBs and I will be happy for the whole evening.


could be worse, you could have said xxxx (only because they can't print shit on a bottle)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Just got my request in. I'm good. Looking forward to this


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Just got my request in. I'm good. Looking forward to this


What did we finalize for dates? I will block out calendar tonight if we're solid.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It seems that the last weekend in June is the consensus. I'll be there Friday the 27th.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> It seems that the last weekend in June is the consensus. I'll be there Friday the 27th.


I just blocked off the weeks of June 23rd and June 30th. This is gonna be great!


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Is someone reserving an area for the gathering? We are comming and would like to be near everyone. Bringing our camper cause we are too old to go without A/C unless we have to. Beavers Bend and Broken Bow Lake are big so I would like to know what area yall are thinking about staying at. Also does anyone know about out of state fishing license. Last time we camped there we lived in OK so there was no worry. Looking forward to this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Did some internet surfing. A non resident fishing license is $15 for one day and $35 for six days. Broken Bow Lake has some killer catfish and crappie.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I will look in to renting the pavillion. I don't know about having a specific area reserved. I'll give the park another call and see if we could do that. The group camp is already reserved for that weekend. I'll get back to you guys on that.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's the skinny: We give the "Family name" and they will keep us grouped together. If there are a few of us with cabins, we can gather in front of the cabins, as there are tables and fire pits by each cabin. There is a covered pavillion that is $75.00 per day. I will rent it for one night and we can all chip in for a second night if anyone is interested. There are duplex cabins that are $97.00/day. They have a queen bed and a queen pull out sofa. Then the Studio cabins have 2 twin beds only, no living space. That's $93.00/night.

The thing is, we have to start making reservations right away, as the cabins and rv sights are going fast. All the group camps are booked except for the first weekend in April and Labor Day weekend and later into Sept.

I vote now that we call ourselves the Turtle Bells. JK I think the Pepper family works. Let's make some decisions, so we can nail down our sites/cabins.

Let's make some decisions before the end of the weekend, so we make reservations. I'm gonna reserve a duplex cabin. We can share cabins to bring down the cost. Just a thought.

Come on, people. Let's vote!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

OK. I will put in requests for June 26 until July 7, and I reserve a duplex, Just need to make sure its really on.
And, longrider, I want to thank you for all your hard work and dedication. Please, relay your "drink of choice", so I can "buy you a round"..


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Cabin #'s 1, 3, 5, 6, 12	$93.00 Summer Rate	$83.00 Value Rate	
Studio cabins will sleep a maximum of 2 guests each. One queen size bed, no living room, with fireplaces. No pets allowed in these cabins.

Cabin #'s 7 $93.00 Summer Rate	$83.00 Value Rate	
Studio cabins sleep a maximum of 2 guests. 2 twin beds, no living room, with fireplaces. Pet friendly cabin.

Cabin #'s 22/23, 29/30, 31/32	$97.00 Summer Rate	$90.00 Value Rate	
These cabins are one bedroom duplex cabins that will accommodate a maximum of 4 guests on each side. Each side has a queen size bed in the bedroom and a queen size sleeper sofa in the living room. Each side has a free standing fireplace. No pets allowed in these cabins. The above rates are per side of the duplex.

Cabin #'s 33/34 $97.00 Summer Rate	$90.00 Value Rate	
These cabins are a one bedroom duplex that has 2 twin beds in the bedroom and a queen size sleeper sofa in the living room. Each side will accommodate a maximum of 4 guests. Each side has a free standing fireplace. No pets allowed in these cabins. The above rates are per side of the duplex.

The above cabins are still available as of 18:30, Friday 1/3/14


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Dear Ms Pepper, 
Please consider this my vote to use your family name so that I may make a reservation. I will either be renting a camper or a cabin. Thanks for the prices on cabins, that makes this a real possibility for us.

Thanks, 
Your long lost cousin.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I promise (sort of) that this is the last post by me tonight. (sort of). The cabins 29,30,31,32,33 & 34 are all in a row facing the same direction, so it might be good to rent these. That way we can yarn in front until we're too tired to make up more stories. None are far from each other. I can't seem to put the camping site map up. I'm a computer idiot. So send me your e-mails, and I'll e- them to you.

I now turn the floor over to the rest of you fine citizens.

By the way, I'm from the Bell Pepper branch of the family. I think the Inors are from the HOT pepper branch of the family. Inceptor, being from Texas, is from the Chili Pepper branch of the family. Sorry folks, all I have is bad jokes.:mrgreen:

Jeez, I'll never actually sign off. Here is the number I used to contact the park. They all seemed very nice. 580-494-6300. 

I would like to make a suggestion. We don't wear name tags, and try to guess who all the other fine Pepper family members are. Just a random thought that flew through my melon.

Thank you cousin Inceptor Pepper. I'm so excited to do this thang! I want to make my reservations right now. I'll wait until Sunday. If I can hold on that long. I'm too exthited to thleep!

Deebo, I'll try a local OK beer, thanks. And I enjoyed the digging, planning. I like to plan. I fell a little behind, and I appologize for that. I didn't think this completely through, and therefor am not real organized about it. That will be better by the time June rolls around.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My wife voted for the cabin. Since her's is the vote that counts, we will make our reservation for tomorrow.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I just made a reservation for 6/26 - 6/29. Under special request I stated I wanted to be booked with the Pepper family.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I think we'll just tent it because we want to bring the dogs with us. Do you know if we can reserve a camping spot or is that first come first served?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> I think we'll just tent it because we want to bring the dogs with us. Do you know if we can reserve a camping spot or is that first come first served?


These cabins are pet friendly.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> These cabins are pet friendly.


Thanks! I did not see that some of them were. I just booked one. ::clapping::


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Damnit, just got off the phone, missed the cabin reservations until tommorow.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Inor, did you reserve over phone?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Damnit, just got off the phone, missed the cabin reservations until tommorow.


You can also do it online.

https://www.myfidelio.net/webui/AvailabilitySearch.aspx?chain=OSP&property=OSBB


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Done. Thanks guys, My computer was showing me everything execpt what I was looking for. Im reserved. SWEET.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Inor, did you reserve over phone?


Online


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

ok... looks like I'm going to have to send some rum and Tim tams...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> ok... looks like I'm going to have to send some rum and Tim tams...


Better yet, why don't you bring them yourself? I looked at a map. You could fly into Dallas. Mrs Inor and I would be happy to drive down and pick you up.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> Better yet, why don't you bring them yourself? I looked at a map. You could fly into Dallas. Mrs Inor and I would be happy to drive down and pick you up.


2k a plane ticket, and lack of valid nz passport... don't get me wrong I would love to go but financially this year it won't be possible... sorry


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Pheniox17 what is a Tim-Tam? And I understand about the cost of flights. We sure wish you could make it. We'll raise a glass for you. Maybe next year?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

longrider said:


> Pheniox17 what is a Tim-Tam? And I understand about the cost of flights. We sure wish you could make it. We'll raise a glass for you. Maybe next year?


a Tim Tam is a chocolate baskit, that USA women go ga ga for, once numbers are organized I will try and send up at least a few packets of Tim tams (I don't think rum will travel too well in a post pack) so you can at least think of me wile enjoying a peace of Australia


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in for those dates


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

bagpipes in bathing suits....eewwwww


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

We are a strange bunch:roll:


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Longrider, you do not want beer from Oklahoma. State law limits the alcohol content to 3.2%. We call it Near Beer, as in nearly beer.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

longrider said:


> We are a strange bunch:roll:


And your point is .......?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> And your point is .......?


it's a good thing :-|


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> it's a good thing :-|


When someone say that here it means... uh, you're sorta pointing out the obvious.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> When someone say that here it means... uh, you're sorta pointing out the obvious.


i just couldn't resist


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Just realized this covers the last weekend of June, the international HAM Field Day weekend according to my study guide I happen to be reading.

HAMfest in OK!

If I'm not licensed by then I'm going to beat myeslf to near death with this here ARRL manual...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Just realized this covers the last weekend of June, the international HAM Field Day weekend according to my study guide I happen to be reading.
> 
> HAMfest in OK!
> 
> If I'm not licensed by then I'm going to beat myeslf to near death with this here ARRL manual...


For some reason, it's usually boiling hot during hamfest. I haven't been to one in quite a while because of that.

I will have at least my Kenwood TM-D710A in the car though.


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

We live in OK. Might try being there, but will be finishing up recuperation from surgery.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Bushrat, come on for the Gathering. We'll take care of you! Do you mind my asking what surgery? Botox? New nose-job? Just kidding. Come to the Gathering and take a weekend just to relax. Nothing stressful, just story telling and good food. I hope you can make it.


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

If I can get the time off from work, count me in. I'll be driving down from Oklahoma City if anyone needs a ride.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone keeping track of how many will be showing up? Just curious.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Anyone keeping track of how many will be showing up? Just curious.


If it takes more than one hand, count me out. (Look, I made a funny :lol


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

inceptor said:


> For some reason, it's usually boiling hot during hamfest. I haven't been to one in quite a while because of that.
> 
> I will have at least my Kenwood TM-D710A in the car though.


See what happens when ya get old? I was thinking of Field Day not hamfest. Actually hamfest (HamCom) is June 13th and 14th. That's 2 weeks before the family reunion. You can also take your exam there. If you want some company, just holler.

Ham-Com | The Biggest Hamfest in Texas


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> See what happens when ya get old? I was thinking of Field Day not hamfest. Actually hamfest (HamCom) is June 13th and 14th. That's 2 weeks before the family reunion. You can also take your exam there. If you want some company, just holler.
> 
> Ham-Com | The Biggest Hamfest in Texas


Hamfest. Mmmmmmmm! We have Spamfest here, but I'll bet hamfest is at least twice as tasty! Damn, maybe we should move the family reunion up a couple weeks. We could stop a Van's Pig Shack in OKC on the way down, eat bacon with ya'll, go to hamfest, then stop at Van's Pig Shack on the way back. I would die of a pork overdose, but what a way to go...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> If it takes more than one hand, count me out. (Look, I made a funny :lol


oi stop.looking at mish's profile pic!!! lol


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> oi stop.looking at mish's profile pic!!! lol


:lol: Not me. I'm just a dumb old ******* that can't count.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> :lol: Not me. I'm just a dumb old ******* that can't count.


lmao!!


----------

